# Riot verarscht die leute und bannt sie dauerhaft



## martin241082 (19. März 2012)

So wollt hier nur mal ne kleine anmerkung für alle hinterlassen,

spiel jetzt seid 2 jahren LOL und hab mir nie was zu schulden kommen lassen aber anscheinend jetzt, den riot hat mir meinen main account dauerhaft gesperrt. Mir und meinen freunden ist es in den letzten wochen denk ich mal am meisten aufgefallen das einfach so spieler nen bann kassieren für nix, ic und meine leute spielen grundsätzlich nur im team ranked oder normale spiele und zwar vernünftig ohne flames oder beleidigungen. Aber anscheinen muss mann sich von riot hier alles gefallen lassen als deutscher spieler, den uns ist aufgefallen zum größen teil wenn mann ingame im channel deutsch schreibt das alle es lesen können der erste text nazi...... lol...... oder mein letztes spiel was mal mit rnds war nen feeder garen drin der die ganze zeit vorsätzlich feedet und mich beleidigt als nazi meine mutter als hure und andere dinge bezeichnet wo ich zugeben muss da is mir der gedulsfaden gerissen und jetzt nen bann bis zum 1.1 2286 wtf.

Ich bin hiermit instant dafür das das tribunal abgeschaft wird und sich riot mitarbeiter die sache anschauen und vernünftig und sachliche urteile gefällt werden und nicht sowas das is ja wohl nen witz soviel zeit und geld reingesteckt und nun nen bann......


----------



## Pente (19. März 2012)

martin241082 schrieb:


> So wollt hier nur mal ne kleine anmerkung für alle hinterlassen,
> 
> spiel jetzt seid 2 jahren LOL und hab mir nie was zu schulden kommen lassen aber anscheinend jetzt, den riot hat mir meinen main account dauerhaft gesperrt. Mir und meinen freunden ist es in den letzten wochen denk ich mal am meisten aufgefallen das einfach so spieler nen bann kassieren für nix, ic und meine leute spielen grundsätzlich nur im team ranked oder normale spiele und zwar vernünftig und flames oder beleidigungen. Aber anscheinen muss mann sich von riot hier alles gefallen lassen als deutscher spieler, den uns ist aufgefallen zum größen teil wenn mann ingame im channel deutsch schreibt das alle es lesen können der erste text nazi...... lol...... oder mein letztes spiel was mal mit rnds war nen feeder garen drin der die ganze zeit vorsätzlich feedet und mich beleidigt als nazi meine mutter als hure und andere dinge bezeichnet wo ich zugeben muss da is mir der gedulsfaden gerissen und jetzt nen bann bis zum 1.1 2286 wtf.
> 
> Ich bin hiermit instant dafür das das tribunal abgeschaft wird und sich riot mitarbeiter die sache anschauen und vernünftig und sachliche urteile gefällt werden und nicht sowas das is ja wohl nen witz soviel zeit und geld reingesteckt und nun nen bann......



Also ich besitze meinen Account bereits seit der Beta, habe gesamt schon weit über 5.000 Games gespielt und wurde noch nie gebannt. Eines ist klar: zu Unrecht trifft es keinen. Denn selbst wenn das Tribunal entscheidet (welches maximal Banns von einem Tag zur Folge hat) gibt es immer einen Grund wieso du überhaupt von Spielern reported wirst. Du bist bis 2286 gebannt? Das ist ein Perma-Bann und dieser wird ausschließlich durch einen Riot Mitarbeiter verhängt. Du kannst mir glauben wenn ich dir sage, dass du unter Garantie mehr gemacht hast als "nur einmal kurz die Geduld verloren". Um permanent gebannt zu werden muss man sich schon einiges leisten.

Wie dem auch sei: hier im Forum kann dir keiner helfen. Wende dich an den Riot-Support, die antworten innerhalb von 24 Stunden und sagen dir mit Sicherheit auch wieso du gebannt wurdest. https://support.leagueoflegends.com/home


----------



## martin241082 (19. März 2012)

hab mich bereits an riot gewendet, bis jetzt noch keine antwort aber tatsache ist das tribunal erfühlt nicht seinen zweck in keinsterweise meiner meinung nach, aber hoffe mal das die meinen acc wieder freischalten


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2012)

Geschlossen. Thread hat kein Diskussionspotential, denn hier kann dir niemand Ratschläge oder Tipps geben, um dein Problem kurzfristig zu lösen. Das kann nur der Riot-Support. Dafür hat der Thread aber Flamepotential.

Und wie Pente schon sagte: Ein Perma-Bann wird wohl kaum willkürlich und einfach mal so ausversehen vergeben. Wenn dich sowas trifft, vermute ich auch, dass du dir da mehr geleistet hast, als das was du hier schreibst.


----------

